# Kettle Thighs



## oompappy (May 13, 2006)

Thighs were marinated in Italian dressing, fresh lime juice and 
a little extra vinegar. Used both charcoal baskets, one on each 
side, with 50/50 mix of Hump lump & new kingford. 

Skin side up for about 45 mins....













Skin side down for another 45 or so...





Skin back up, let 'em ride...





Gettin' close...





Finished!!! No sauce...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Man, they look great Pappy !!  Thighs and legs are the best part of the chicken to me although back in the day when KFC cut their chicken into 9 parts vs 8, the keel was some mighty fine tasting white meat.  =P~  Good job!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2006)

Excellent!  Makes me very hungry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2006)

I agree with Bill except about KFC! Love them thighs! Nice job pappy!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2006)

Bravo there Pappy.  Nice job.  Looks great from where I am sitting, AT WORK! :-(


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I agree with Bill *except about KFC!* Love them thighs! Nice job pappy!


You ever had one?  Juciest white meat you ever tasted!  =P~ I still like dark meat better but that cut is right up there..  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":rtexq19z]I agree with Bill *except about KFC!* Love them thighs! Nice job pappy!


You ever had one?  Juciest white meat you ever tasted!  =P~ I still like dark meat better but that cut is right up there..  :!:[/quote:rtexq19z]

I've never had it that I know of Bill, but I'm not a white meat person, I'm into the dark meat. Oh boy can't wait to see the comments on that!


----------



## Bruce B (May 13, 2006)

I'd heard that about you.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 14, 2006)

Great looking groceries, I'll take a thigh or a leg quarter any time!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 14, 2006)

BTW, I'll take KFC after a whole hog cook any time. When were done, KFC hits the spot.


----------



## john pen (May 14, 2006)

Looks good..Im a big fan of the thigh..not much interest in the leg section though...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 14, 2006)

Looks fantastic!
We love the thighs.  8-[


----------



## Trekr (May 14, 2006)

*Proud*

The chickens that gave up those thighs should be proud.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> For thighs they look great.  8-[  I'm a breast man myself.  =P~



Yes you are, and I've gotta say the ones you have are very nice indeed!   8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":3op7tx43]For thighs they look great.  8-[  I'm a breast man myself.  =P~



Yes you are, and I've gotta say the ones you have are very nice indeed!   8-[[/quote:3op7tx43]

Oh no, just when I was thinking Larry was normal =;


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3p5nfehk][quote="Bryan S":3p5nfehk]For thighs they look great.  8-[  I'm a breast man myself.  =P~



Yes you are, and I've gotta say the ones you have are very nice indeed!   8-[[/quote:3p5nfehk]

Oh no, just when I was thinking Larry was normal =;[/quote:3p5nfehk]

I was just razzing Bryan.  Trying to even the score on all the redneck jokes!   8-[


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1cq61z0k][quote="Larry Wolfe":1cq61z0k][quote="Bryan S":1cq61z0k]For thighs they look great.  8-[  I'm a breast man myself.  =P~



Yes you are, and I've gotta say the ones you have are very nice indeed!   8-[[/quote:1cq61z0k]

Oh no, just when I was thinking Larry was normal =;[/quote:1cq61z0k]

I was just razzing Bryan.  Trying to even the score on all the redneck jokes!   8-[[/quote:1cq61z0k]
Sure you were..... 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3ns7d6h3][quote="Larry Wolfe":3ns7d6h3][quote="Bryan S":3ns7d6h3]For thighs they look great.  8-[  I'm a breast man myself.  =P~



Yes you are, and I've gotta say the ones you have are very nice indeed!   8-[[/quote:3ns7d6h3]

Oh no, just when I was thinking Larry was normal =;[/quote:3ns7d6h3]

I was just razzing Bryan.  Trying to even the score on all the redneck jokes!   8-[[/quote:3ns7d6h3]

Yeah right! I never saw any redneck jokes.....I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1xvabe0i][quote="Larry Wolfe":1xvabe0i][quote="Bryan S":1xvabe0i]For thighs they look great.  8-[  I'm a breast man myself.  =P~



Yes you are, and I've gotta say the ones you have are very nice indeed!   8-[[/quote:1xvabe0i]

Oh no, just when I was thinking Larry was normal =;[/quote:1xvabe0i]

I was just razzing Bryan.  Trying to even the score on all the redneck jokes!   8-[[/quote:1xvabe0i]

Yeah right! I never saw any redneck jokes.....I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3a02ix0m][quote="Nick Prochilo":3a02ix0m][quote="Larry Wolfe":3a02ix0m][quote="Bryan S":3a02ix0m]For thighs they look great.  8-[  I'm a breast man myself.  =P~



Yes you are, and I've gotta say the ones you have are very nice indeed!   8-[[/quote:3a02ix0m]

Oh no, just when I was thinking Larry was normal =;[/quote:3a02ix0m]

I was just razzing Bryan.  Trying to even the score on all the redneck jokes!   8-[[/quote:3a02ix0m]

Yeah right! I never saw any redneck jokes.....I have no idea what you are talking about.  [/quote:3a02ix0m] :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## cleglue (May 15, 2006)

Opapppy,

Those look great!


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2006)

Those thighs looked great.  And no sauce! :!:


----------

